# Por que algunas pinzas amperimetricas no miden C.C. ?



## mjnavapo (Dic 13, 2007)

Me quiero comprar una pinza amperimetrica económica ya que no es para trabajar con ella.

Lo que pasa es que me gustaría que midiese intensidad tanto en corriente alterna como en continua.

Pero todas las que veo de bajo coste solo miden intensidad en corriente alterna y las que lo hace en corriente continua se suben bastante de precio.

Alguien me puede explicar a que se debe?

No se exactamente cual es el funcionamiento de una pinza amperimetrica, pero supongo que se basara en la medición del campo electromagnético que se forma en el aro de la pinza por el paso de la corriente en el conductor que esta en su interior.

Si es así, es que no se produce este campo electromagnético si la corriente que circula es corriente continua ?


Si me compro una de estas pinzas económicas e intento medir corriente continua que pasa, que me dará un valor irreal o directamente me marcara 0A ?


----------



## damianj84 (Dic 13, 2007)

Es correcto lo que dices, el campo magnético se genera al haber cambios en la corriente, o sea corriente alternada.
Supongo que medirías 0A directamente


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 13, 2007)

damianj84 dijo:
			
		

> Es correcto lo que dices, el campo magnético se genera al haber cambios en la corriente, o sea corriente alternada.
> Supongo que medirías 0A directamente




Me parece que eso es equivocado.
Toda corriente circulando por un conductor genera un campo magnético.
El tema es que solo los campos variables generan inducción en otras espiras que debe ser como miden las pinzas.

Saludos.


----------



## damianj84 (Dic 13, 2007)

Apa! Tendré que volver a Física I......


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 13, 2007)

damianj84 dijo:
			
		

> Es correcto lo que dices, el campo magnético se genera al haber cambios en la corriente, o sea corriente alternada.
> Supongo que medirías 0A directamente



Si eso fuera cierto no serían posibles los electroimanes de CC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

La mayoría de los instrumentos de aguja trabajan en base a un microamperimetro de CC, Un pinza amperometrica (De CA), trabaja como un transformador de corriente, induciendo en el secundario una tensión proporcional a la corriente que circula por el "Gancho", esta se rectifica, se adapta al microamperimetro y se mueve la aguja.

Si hacemos pasar CC por el gancho, no hay cambios repetitivos de flujo, el transformador no transforma, y no hay nada que rectificar.

Para medir intensidad de CC se emplea el mismo gancho que transfiere el campo magnético generado por el conductor a un dispositivo de efecto hall, y de hay al instrumento

Mayor complejidad, mayor precio.


----------



## cubeusk (Dic 19, 2007)

He ahi la diferencia. Para medir alterna se usa el principio de funcionamiento de un transformador. Y si a este le metiéramos CC se saturaría y daría una lectura errónea. 
Para medir la CC se usa un sensor de efecto Hall (véase efecto Hall para saber en que se basa) Esta genera un campo eléctrico proporcional al campo magnético que la atraviesa y este campo eléctrico genera una ddp (diferencia de potencial).


----------

